# World Cup Slingshot championship



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Nathan Masters is in 5 th place on day one. With the Chinese in 1st , 2nd,4th with a Guy from Spain in 3rd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Any pics of the competition? I wonder what are the Chinese shooting.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Cjw said:


> Nathan Masters is in 5 th place on day one. With the Chinese in 1st , 2nd,4th with an Italian in 3rd.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Curious....do you know the height of the target from the ground?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mojave Mo said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Nathan Masters is in 5 th place on day one. With the Chinese in 1st , 2nd,4th with an Italian in 3rd.
> ...


 Don't know what the format is. Will try to find out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Chris! You are our official cover guy!!!! The Chinese and Spanish have had events a lot longer then we have. They have some serious shooters in both countries. I still think Nathan will take it though. He is that good!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Sadly there're no videos or updates in the Official Web Site.

https://slingshot-world-cup.webnode.it/

We rely on you Cjw!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Shot from 10 meters.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

If a shooter is 6'7" and competing against a shooter that is 4'11' both aiming at a target at 5'7" who is going to have the competitive advantage? BTW...this is NOT a riddle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> If a shooter is 6'7" and competing against a shooter that is 4'11' both aiming at a target at 5'7" who is going to have the competitive advantage? BTW...this is NOT a riddle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No one? Why should someone have an advantage?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Looks like its been well supported - thats very cool.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome job cjw! It's something to see our flag in the top five. Thanks for keeping track.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Final results slingshot World Cup.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks Cjw. I'm curious what kind of slinghots and set ups are shooting Chinese and Spaniards competitors.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Thanks Cjw. I'm curious what kind of slinghots and set ups are shooting Chinese and Spaniards competitors.


Me too, but I can't find anything in Google about those Chinese.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I did a Google Image Search for "Spanish slingshot" and it produced a lot of very elaborate looking ergonomic shooters.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I see some obvious advantages in the Spanish technique, but it looks ugly. I can't shoot ugly. Style and looks is 80% of the satisfaction.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job Chris and another great job by Marty! Thanks for all the information guys. Congratulations to the Winner and great shooting by all on an awesome event. Thanks for being the hosts Italy!!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I really was wondering where some of the great English shooters were? I figured John Webb ( Gamekeeper ) would be in the mix. Probably more the a few great shooters from other countries couldn't make it. I know we have a few that could place up there. Looked like a great event for the first time running. Great organization and planning by the Italians.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

They were there but other than the one that placed 10 they placed far back in the pack.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I don't mind the Chinese or the Italians placing high, but I really can't accept that such an ugly technique, using ugly frames, put the Spaniards so high in the board. I am disappointed.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I predicted the Chinese would win. I told Jim Harris I'd seen some of their videos and they were awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

skropi said:


> I don't mind the Chinese or the Italians placing high, but I really can't accept that such an ugly technique, using ugly frames, put the Spaniards so high in the board. I am disappointed.


 I'm sure they consider our technique ugly since they had so many do well. Can't argue with success.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Skropi - I predict the Spaniards will forfeit their victories because they don't have your acceptance and approval. Your pretentious opinion is what's ugly.*

*Hopefully this first Slingshot World Cup will get the attention of the Olympic organizers. *


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I wonder what would happen if a rabbit was set loose in the lane...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks CJ, I didn't see the English names at first glance. What a great event!


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

skropi said:


> I see some obvious advantages in the Spanish technique, but it looks ugly. I can't shoot ugly. Style and looks is 80% of the satisfaction.


 100% of the satisfaction is winning regardless of what your slingshot looks like. I'll bet no one is saying I placed 50th but me and my slingshot looked good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Congratulations Nathan! A top ten in that field ain't nothin' to snicker at...

Well done! :banana:


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

The Chinese slingers in those videos are insanely good! We have some great slingers here, too. But those video slingers are a force of nature.
It was great to sed the first World Cup... now we have a whole to practice.
Congratulations to Natham Masters...and all the slingers around the world.

Thanks for sharing all the info.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Mojave Mo said:
> 
> 
> > If a shooter is 6'7" and competing against a shooter that is 4'11' both aiming at a target at 5'7" who is going to have the competitive advantage? BTW...this is NOT a riddle.
> ...


Exactly


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw,

Any links to where you are getting the info of who is in what position? I would like to follow it.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I've been getting updates from Dan Hood. I really appreciate him keeping me updated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I predicted the Chinese would win. I told Jim Harris I'd seen some of their videos and they were awesome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


My feelings as well. They have some outstanding shooters and many grew up in an economy or area where being proficient with you slingshot may mean having dinner or going without. It will be interesting to see how it all pans out though.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> I've been getting updates from Dan Hood. I really appreciate him keeping me updated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks and I hope you keep the updates coming.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Skropi - I predict the Spaniards will forfeit their victories because they don't have your acceptance and approval. Your pretentious opinion is what's ugly.*
> 
> *Hopefully this first Slingshot World Cup will get the attention of the Olympic organizers. *


My opinion is certainly the best there is, as it is mine, custom made and tailored to suit me. 
Also, Alfred, there is that thing called satire, humour etc............


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the coverage everybody. I'm always curious to see others' setups but I think we all know in the end it doesn't matter. Some very skilled shooters from all over, particularly Italy and Spain, along with the US and China of course. I hope the event went well and that everybody had fun.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Thanks Cjw. I'm curious what kind of slinghots and set ups are shooting Chinese and Spaniards competitors.


My guess (only a guess) is the Chinese are shooting what they grew up with which is most likely a Dankung style loop tube slingshot. I would expect some to be shooting some of GZK's newer designs but I think the majority would be using a Dankung style loop tube model of one variation or another. That's what I see in most Chinese videos that feature phenomenal shooters and shooting. It will be interesting to find out. One thing I believe is whatever model the winner is shooting will sell out fast world wide if it a commercial model. I realize the entire world does not take this as seriously as slingshot enthusiasts do but this event truly deserves full worldwide TV coverage. Nothing like it has ever happened before and it's history in the making. I expect we will see some video after it's all over but.....I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Flatband said:


> I really was wondering where some of the great English shooters were? I figured John Webb ( Gamekeeper ) would be in the mix. Probably more the a few great shooters from other countries couldn't make it. I know we have a few that could place up there. Looked like a great event for the first time running. Great organization and planning by the Italians.


I would like to see Bill Hayes there as well but I don't think he went. Not saying I think he would win but would like to see him there representing the US.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

The Italians know their stuff when it comes to organising.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> The Italians know their stuff when it comes to organising.


The Italian Mofia from the 20s and 30s is a testament to that LOL


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Fiveshooter said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Cjw. I'm curious what kind of slinghots and set ups are shooting Chinese and Spaniards competitors.
> ...


Maybe I have it wrong. I just watched some videos of a CSCC Chinese tournament and most Chinese shooters were shooting flat bands in the video.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Congratulations Nathan !! Top ten is awesome!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

How many Americans have ever competed at this level of slingshooting?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Rufus and Blue would have ruled the world...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Rufus and Blue would have ruled the world...


 Shooting is at a much higher level now. Back than if you could shoot down 10 tin cans in a minute that was really good. The Chinese record holder now shot 30 in a minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Nah Cj. It's still rubber and a forked stick- This sport needs legends brother. I'll beg you to forgive me mine.

edit: To cast my stewardship of heroes a tad further, I will emphatically state that if our own Mr. Treefork were so inclined, he'd have won this shindig going away. But he's off on one of those kung fu zen things- ya gotta love 'em.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks CJW Congratulations Nathan


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Cj, seriously, thanks for posting these updates- very cool. But your argument hit my ear like someone saying Marciano wouldn't have destroyed Tyson, you know, just silly talk. :stickpoke:


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Remember all the shots you see Rufus take are really close and he's shooting a rock that's about an inch in diameter. He never lit matches or cut cards. I agree Treefork is a great shot .But if you look at the last 4 East coast Slingshot tournaments none of the card cutter match lighters won. How you handle pressure is as important as how well you shoot. I was never a Tyson fan but most of his fight were over the first or second round . Marcianos fights went multiple rounds. It took him 8 rounds to beat an old Joe Luis. But believe what you want. The newer class of shooters are more accurate than the older shooters a lot has to do with more ergonomic frames and much better elastics in bands today. The older shooters were good for their time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Spain took the World Team Championship at the World Cup.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I think the best way to study someone's stroke on video is by analyzing their "settle-in" position. It's that fraction of a second just before release, when concentration has peaked, and everything says 'go.' Some guys squint, others tilt, lean, frown, squat etc... Treefork enters another dimension. Hays has that too. That placid "Yes, I've left my body" look. Freaks me out sometimes.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Spain took the World Team Championship at the World Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I take it the shoot is over and Spain won.....I am fully aware it's the archer and not the bow but maybe there is something to their so named "ugly" designs we could learn from. They sure worked in their hands.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Final event. China vs Spain in the last shoot.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, the Spanish hold on target quite long and it looks as if they all use a 3/4 or semi Butterfly draw with a standard pinch grip. Pretty interesting. The Chinese are shooting mostly semi Butterfly too.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Pressure must be everything, because for all the amazing shooting evident, there are some remarkable sets of misses amongst these obviously elite shooters.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks Cjw for posting it all. Interesting stuff, can you imagine what its like to step up to that line and shoot representing you country in the sport we are all nuts about? You know there are quite a few great slingshot shooters. Many are members here. But its one thing to make a great shot. Its another thing to do it over and over again, under the lights, out in front of every body, when the pressure is on and every shot has to count. That's where the real champions rise to the occasion. And make no mistake, champs aren't born, they make themselves what they are. Congratulations to Nathan Masters, making the top ten is good, real good. Hope somebody buys him a beer. Time to relax and bask in it.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ash said:


> Pressure must be everything, because for all the amazing shooting evident, there are some remarkable sets of misses amongst these obviously elite shooters.


Without a doubt. I always shoot my best when nobody is around. That said I doubt I will ever be good enough to compete.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Did anyone else hear the hawk fly in and attack a spectator @1:21?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Did anyone else hear the hawk fly in and attack a spectator @1:21?


No but I heard a phone ringing very loudly and I think everyone there should have had their phones on silent so as not to distract the shooters. Perhaps next time it will be mandatory.

Can't do much about a hawk flying in though


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Fiveshooter if the quote button worked Id quote you. I shoot much better when I'm on my own. I bet most of us do. No distractions and if you make a spectacular miss by a mile nobody sees it. Down side is when you have one of those days where you can't seem to miss nobody's around to share that with either.


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Nathan in the blue, i think... 




I agree with skropi though... ugly frames. (heheheheh) Are there not regulations on enhanced slingshots sort of like enhancement drugs?

the three dudes on the right have some weird looking frames.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

A few things to note:

Much of this stuff was live feed from Matt Neymen who was competing there and was through Facebook.

I think every country "sent" those who could afford to go. There are many good shooters who were not there but I do not feel that makes this any less impressive. There were still some monsters there. This is also one of the first to be held of its kind. Hard to justify outlay of so much money when you are unsure of how it will turn out. I guarantee next one will be very different with all the big names in attendance.

I suspected the Spanish Team would win. They have four shooters in the top 15 and the event, Spanish Knockdowns, is named after their country. Everything about their shooters, their bands, their style, ammo weight, etc. is strictly geared toward such an event. It was theirs to loose.

The record is no longer 30 cans, CJW. He beat his own record at the event and now has a new record (number unknown). He is also the owner of the Precise Bands company. World Record folks were present at the event.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Fiveshooter if the quote button worked Id quote you. I shoot much better when I'm on my own. I bet most of us do. No distractions and if you make a spectacular miss by a mile nobody sees it. Down side is when you have one of those days where you can't seem to miss nobody's around to share that with either.


Sounds like something I heard an old cowboy say many years ago. "The best bronc ride of my life and there wasn't a pretty lady, camera man or doctor around".


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

The movie of Team USA Shooting (after a long night) Left to Right - Nathan Masters, Matt Neymen, Name Unkown (American residing in Germany), Darrin Glenn Cook. Sarah Cook also shot one round during this event.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Is this to be a yearly event?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Is this to be a yearly event?


I hope so.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

So far ever other year has been discussed and every four years like the actual World Cup.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Dan, were we to pool our best, how would we have fared?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Nathan was one of the best. He's won the East coast slingshot tournament 4 years in a row.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

It puzzles me a bit that the Chinese where shooting flat bands. If they also shot ttf and not ott, then we are talking apocalypse.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> It puzzles me a bit that the Chinese where shooting flat bands. If they also shot ttf and not ott, then we are talking apocalypse.


Yes until I saw their qualification videos I would have thought they would have been shooting mostly tubes. The TTF style is gaining in popularity in China as well. I think They mostly grew up shooting tubes but are very open to any change that can give them an edge.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Nathan was one of the best. He's won the East coast slingshot tournament 4 years in a row.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Was Nathan shooting alone or was there an American team presence there? Not saying we would have won by any means but it would have been nice to see more American and British shooters there. Italy had a team and China had a team. I didn't notice an American or British team. Things may be different next year.

EDIT: I just saw Dan Hood's post that there was an American team.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

bigdh2000 said:


> So far ever other year has been discussed and every four years like the actual World Cup.


I've never been a fan of the 4 year cycle used by the Olympics and other sporting events. That is way too much time between competitions. I feel we may not get the best competitors under a 4 year cycle as there is an increased chance of an athlete peaking on an off year.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

ash said:


> Pressure must be everything, because for all the amazing shooting evident, there are some remarkable sets of misses amongst these obviously elite shooters.


When the bet is for bronze coins what prevails is the skill.
When the bet is for gold coins, what prevails is the fear.

Taoist saying.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

@Treefork thank you and all those who contributed so much for the vids. Hats off to the Spanish for keeping it on the continent and doing it their own way. Congrats to the Chinese too but I really wanted to say, without brown-nosing, congrats to Nathan. Geez. How many makers put their money where their mouth is on an international stage and come out swinging like that? Right up there with Enzo and all the great TT riders in my books.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome coverage! Yah Spain had some interestingly huge frames. Congrats Nathan on getting top 10! Thank you to all that represented the US and to the continued support from all over the world to our sport! I can't wait to see the next one. I already told my girlfriend we have another reason to go to Italy! She rolled her eyes lol! I can't wait to see who would represent us next time and hopefully our dream team next time will get some cool uniforms.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

From what I saw, there were a lot of heavy hitters from England and Ireland. Granted, everyone was looking for Gamekeeper John who was not there. However, as with every slingshot gathering, friendships and celebrations can hinder performance. Quite frankly, I find nothing wrong with that either. I rarely go to slingshot tournaments to win but rather to hang out with like minded enthusiasts and enjoy good company. There are none better than slingshot nuts. When I leave such events I never think "I could have shot better if I slept more, concentrated harder, etc." but rather, "I wish it had lasted longer so I could hang out with the good folks."


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

stevekt said:


> bigdh2000 said:
> 
> 
> > So far ever other year has been discussed and every four years like the actual World Cup.
> ...


Yes Sir. I want to see it every year and I would love to see it televised. I may not be able to set through the whole thing but that's what TiVo is for 

One more thing, In the final round I heard a phone ringing very loudly. The high volume may have been due to the phone being close to the microphone but ALL those shooters deserve silence to help their concentration. I ringing phone would not be allowed at a golf tournament and the same thing should apply at a shooting match. Any spectator within sound range to the shooters who fails to put his or her phone on silent is a disgrace in general. I hope the person with the ringing phone was removed from the venue. Everyone has their own opinion of such things and I am sure some (maybe many) would not agree but I think anyone making excessive noise while competitors are trying to concentrate has no respect for others.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Folks,

I just arrived back home after the world cup. Having lot of videos, from practice range, lineups and ceremonies. Need time to rest, but will try my best to edit an in depth video this week.

It was VERY tough mentally. Nathan, Matt and I were talking about this a lot. The pressure was enormous and because we was shooting in every two hours it was from 9 to 19 hrs shoot SIX SESSIONS. Both individual days. Endurance was one of the keys. Everybody had ups and downs, but Nathan was very focused. Matt was also very competitive. I was shooting right next to him and the crowd really liked his performance. I learned a lot again. Darrin and Sarah are pure heart. Thanks to all the folks to be so kind with me.

Once in a lifetime event. Again I try my best to edit something that can recall the mood of the event.

Cant wait for the next event!

Mark


----------



## Primo (Jun 27, 2018)

More visible. I'm looking for the rest

more visible. I'm looking for the rest


----------



## Primo (Jun 27, 2018)

Team event


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

bigdh2000 sad it perfectly as far as Im concerned


----------



## Primo (Jun 27, 2018)

to Covert5

I'm very sad but I don't know where next world cup will be

Also other nations want to host it.

Ask to Martenace, Nathan or Tremoside

First step is to create an international committee


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

I am finally back home after almost three days of travel...missed/delayed flights and too many layovers. I have a mountain of video and photos to sort through and will be updating our blog shortly with details.

The event was a once in a lifetime experience and one I will never forget. Slingshot people are the best...to be surrounded by so many enthusiasts who were happy to talk ad nauseam about slingshots in all their simple intricacies was such a pleasure. New, lifelong friends were made, amazing shooting was witnessed, and mutual love of slingshots was shared in abundance.

The event will continue...where and when is yet to be determined. However, the intensity of the inaugural event will never be matched.

Stay tuned slingshot brothers and sisters, videos and photos will follow soon.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I dont think there is a better place in the world to host a event like this then italy geographically it is perfect close to many countrys and a pleasure to vist if you are comming from far away like the usa .


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

SimpleShot said:


> I am finally back home after almost three days of travel...missed/delayed flights and too many layovers. I have a mountain of video and photos to sort through and will be updating our blog shortly with details.
> 
> The event was a once in a lifetime experience and one I will never forget. Slingshot people are the best...to be surrounded by so many enthusiasts who were happy to talk ad nauseam about slingshots in all their simple intricacies was such a pleasure. New, lifelong friends were made, amazing shooting was witnessed, and mutual love of slingshots was shared in abundance.
> 
> ...


Top 10! Nice job Nathan!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Great job to all of you!!! Get plenty of rest and then let's see those videos. I have such very little patience.......


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

romanljc said:


> I dont think there is a better place in the world to host a event like this then italy geographically it is perfect close to many countrys and a pleasure to vist if you are comming from far away like the usa .


Please correct me if I am wrong but I think most shooters had to pay his or her own way including air fare, lodging and meals not to mention possible lost time from work. Please don't take this wrong because the USA had some VERY outstanding shooters there. It seems to me that it is those that can afford to go get to go and those that can't afford to go simply can't go regardless of their abilities. We as a community need to do some brainstorming as to how we can collectively fund our very best shooters. That goes for the rest of the world as well. If my thoughts on this are correct it gives the hosting country some advantage as their best shooters are already there. That statement was not meant to take anything away from Spain's win. It's just a simple economic and geological fact. If you already reside in a country that is hosting the event your cost to be there is very minimal compared to those that had to fly there. Perhaps someday this sport will be an Olympic event and national governments will pick up the tab or at least a large part of it. I'm speaking as a slingshot enthusiast and not a competitor. I am not good enough to be anything more than a hobby shooter and I don't think I could ever get proficient enough to compete.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

China got first place not italy .
The Chinese had to travel the most to get there .
But some of that is true what you say all sports are like that in a way home field is always better . But that does not guarantee victory


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

And as some one who has traveled alot believe me your not going to find better much better place on earth then italy in the summer to vist


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Well unless there is big money involved most guys are going for the love of the sport .
That one of the things alot of guys like about this sport there no big corporate money involved and anyone can just get into it if they want to compete


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Every sport has that problem i guess it is what it is


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

romanljc said:


> China got first place not italy .
> The Chinese had to travel the most to get there .
> But some of that is true what you say all sports are like that in a way home field is always better . But that does not guarantee victory


China? Really?? I would have bet China would have taken first but I thought Italy did. That said there was a huge qualifying match in China just to see who would represent their country. No doubt they sent their very best. Attached chart shows Spain as the winner unless I am missing something??

Okay guys...what nation actually won this??


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Spain won the team event. But first and second were won by China in the individual events.
China placed 2nd in the team event.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Spain won the team event. But first and second were won by China in the individual events.
> China placed 2nd in the team event.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you. That clears it up.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

But the event happend in italy .
My point is just that home field advantage is always an advantage but doesn't guarantee nothing or italy would have gotten first not china or spain .
China definitely has organizational Advantage usually everything is state-sponsored over there.
Not so for the EU countrys


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Plus I heard the Chinese didn't partake in as much alcohol consumption as a lot of the other countries did. That makes a big difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

[quote name="romanljc" post="1228526" timestamp="1530240294"]If you noticed the British shooter that placed the highest at 10th was to young to drink.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

To funny lol


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> romanljc said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think there is a better place in the world to host a event like this then italy geographically it is perfect close to many countrys and a pleasure to vist if you are comming from far away like the usa .
> ...


Very good points. I often think about how many top tier shooters there are that simply cannot compete or attend major events because of financial reasons. Unfortunately this is such a niche hobby / sport that I don't think we'll see a resolution for a long time.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I agree CJW, although when I drank and threw darts I was seeing two of everything when that happened I threw in between them


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Acutally the chinese team's participation is not stated sponsored. Each team member spent about 4000 US dollars to travel to Italy to join this event, because they love this sport. The truth is all originally selected masters gave up their qualification of candidates because of the economic or other reasons. But the rest team member are still among top 50 or 200 shooters in china. They are almost professional or half professional players.

About organization advantage, maybe we can say they have experienced national tournaments every 3 or 4 months by CSCC(china slingshot club champion league). Most of best players join the tournamets. And the competing rule and targeting system (size, distance) is much more difficult than the Italy World Cup.

BTW, the chinese team did not partake too much alcohol. I guess there must be two reasons. The first is the culture difference. The Chinese people like to drink a lot at small party with best friends for celebrating or drowning sorrows. The second reason is that they are from east of china and they dont have a stomach for alcoho. The north chinese people do have.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

JPD Thanks for the input. Puts a much less biased perspective on things.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I think the big reason they did so well is they were using lighter setups then most from what I here from nathen . Less draw wait usually translates into a steadier more accurate shooting .
Especially when you have to shoot a lot all at once .


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks to Jolley Roger saying so. I am a chinese, of course my perspectives sounds less biased for ourselves. :naughty:

To Romanljc. yes, you are totally correct. Most of the top player in china are using light flatbands and small ammo nowdays. One reason is the light setup has less draw weight. this means stable during aiming and releasing. Secondly we think the flatbands' retraction is much steadier than tubes because of the consistence thickness. this is quite critical when you are seeking an extreme accuracy for competition.

5 or 7 years ago, more people were using tubes because it had better lifetime. Recent years, more and more people change to flat bands because they need it for competition and dedicated shooting bands were developed.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*JPD - Thank you for posting.*

* '*Most of the top player in china are using light flatbands and small ammo nowdays.'

*What is the preferred small ammo size of Chinese shooters, and were they able to use it at the World Cup?*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *JPD - Thank you for posting.*
> 
> * '*Most of the top player in china are using light flatbands and small ammo nowdays.'
> 
> *What is the preferred small ammo size of Chinese shooters, and were they able to use it at the World Cup?*


I have no idea what their preferred ammo size is but by the size of the pouches on most Chinese slingshot I have bought or seen I expect it is smaller than the standard 3/8" (9.5mm) steel commonly used at matches.

I do expect all participants at the match were required to use the exact size ammo.

Nothing but speculation on my part.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Believe the Chinese were shooting 5/16 . Some other countries were shooting 3/8 and some shot marbles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Cjw said:


> Believe the Chinese were shooting 5/16 . Some other countries were shooting 3/8 and some shot marbles.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Really? Competitors were able to use their choice of ammo?


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Many of the Chinese competitions I have seen in videos use 6 to 6.5 MM ammo. I believe their rules allow 6 MM through 14 MM in China. The world cup ammo sizing was pretty relaxed from what I could tell.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I think that in such a big event, a standard ammo size should be enforced.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

That would be unwise since these are shooters from around the world. Many do not have the money or ability to acquire certain types of ammo in their countries. Shooters will see what the champs use and try that for themselves with time. But dictating is not the way to go.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

skropi said:


> I think that in such a big event, a standard ammo size should be enforced.


 than everyone would have to shoot similar band cuts which wouldn't work with the different style of slingshots. And shooting styles. I don't think ammo one way or another is going to determine the winners. I wouldn't want to get into rules for same ammo, same style of Slingshot, same bands , same pouch etc. Like in other international type shooting competitions. That's going to suck the fun right out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Logically speaking; If ammo size is regulated then as mentioned band size is next as well as tubes vs. flat bands. But logically speaking then the thing to do would be to mandate that all contestants shoot the same slingshot frame design as well.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Logically speaking; If ammo size is regulated then as mentioned band size is next as well as tubes vs. flat bands. But logically speaking then the thing to do would be to mandate that all contestants shoot the same slingshot frame design as well.


 That's the problem. It would be possible than that everyone would have to shoot the Spanish style slingshots. Would you what that.?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

You also have the potential for disqualifying some of the best shooters in the world who may not be able to afford or shoot the required regulation slingshot with dictated bands and ammo.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Logically speaking; If ammo size is regulated then as mentioned band size is next as well as tubes vs. flat bands. But logically speaking then the thing to do would be to mandate that all contestants shoot the same slingshot frame design as well.
> ...


Exactly the point you made. Why mandate ammo size when it could lead to mandating everyone shoot tubes or bands or the same slingshot design. Competitors should be free to shoot what they have practiced with, including ammo size.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Yah those are some excellent points. Interesting! Was that the case also for ECST?


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Maybe regulating ammo isn't wise, I don't know. But we definitely have to have some kind of regulations, so as to avoid a possible unfair advantage, if that is even possible with slingshots.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Maybe regulating ammo isn't wise, I don't know. But we definitely have to have some kind of regulations, so as to avoid a possible unfair advantage, if that is even possible with slingshots.


It's regulated at American matches and at UK matches. I guess since it's a world match perhaps letting everyone shoot what the are used to makes sense.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

skropi said:


> Maybe regulating ammo isn't wise, I don't know. But we definitely have to have some kind of regulations, so as to avoid a possible unfair advantage, if that is even possible with slingshots.


 in all my years of competing in Rifle and pistol matches usually the only advantage was they were just more skilled than you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Maybe regulating ammo isn't wise, I don't know. But we definitely have to have some kind of regulations, so as to avoid a possible unfair advantage, if that is even possible with slingshots.


Oh without ANY regulations......It's possible.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Covert5, there were at least 5 sizes of steel balls flying at the ECST and marbles as well. Oh, and the occasional rock.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Covert5, there were at least 5 sizes of steel balls flying at the ECST and marbles as well. Oh, and the occasional rock.


Interesting, thanks Buckskin Dave! I thought ECST was strictly 3/8 steel. Those points not restricting ammo made sense. And I can see also why ammo can be regulated in the US and UK due to its availability to us.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

As I frequently say to folks who bring up the unfair advantage argument, there are so many things involved with shooting a slingshot that have far more impact on accuracy than ammo size. There are very few in the world who have reached a level of slingshot shooting where the advantages would be noticed. When you do reach that level, there is nothing preventing you from using the ammo size and bands to match that you feel give an advantage.

I personally think regulating actually gives the advantage. I enjoy shooting 12mm/0.5" steel. How would you feel if the comp was set for 1/2" steel only? Many might find the bands required a little too strong for their comfortable pull. Those used to pulling stronger bands would have the unfair advantage.


----------



## Raku (Jan 21, 2016)

What I think about it is that, if the world championship goes on and the slingshot becomes a more popular sport, people will demand the materials that pro's use for their slingshots, making two groups of shooters:
the ones that will shoot for fun; and the others that will want to shot for the win.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

The Thing is since this is the 1st world championship nobody new what was going to work best but after a few big events like this it will evolve and people will have a better idea of what has the best chance of winning and use that so you dont have to make to many restrictions maybe just a lower limit on ammo size

And let people experiment with different designs to see what works best. In the end the winner still needs the skills to win .


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> I think that in such a big event, a standard ammo size should be enforced.


I had the same thoughts at first then it dawned on me that if you force a guy who practices and competes in his county with smaller ammo his slingshot would be banded with lighter bands and all his preparations were made around the smaller size steel and lighter bands you immediately put that shooter at a huge disadvantage by making him use much heavier ammo just because heavier ammo is considered standard in some other countries or matches. After really thinking this over the only fare way to run a world match is to let each shooter shoot what he or she is best with. I think that is how it went down and the number one shooter from China was using .45mm latex at an 18mm to 10mm taper in .45mm thickness at 19CM length which is obviously very light. He also used both 6.35mm (1/4") and 7mm ammo. If the event had put a 3/8" ammo restriction on everyone, I think it would have put him in a bad position because he had been practicing with smaller size ammo and the bands required to shoot it accurately.

If this ever becomes an Olympic event I feel there will be an ammo size chosen as a mandate and once that is set all participants hoping to go would start practicing with that size steel and bands right for that size months ahead of the event.

As far as the slingshots themselves I think very little restrictions should be put on those except maybe weight not to exceed "X" and no wrist brace. The world champion was using a simple and traditional Chinese Feihu Fork (peg head) slingshot. No special sighting gadgets and the simple "Y" frame has no special ergonomics to it. I believe his was custom made just for him but slingshots almost identical in shape, size and weight can be had for not much over $20 USD. The slingshot used by the winner was a big surprise to me as I expected it to be one of the latest designs and possibly have aiming sights. Seeing that he used a simple traditional design just backs up the point you have all heard before "It's not the bow, it's the Archer". It just turned out Mr. Liu Chengliang was the best shot at the event. He also had to maintain his skills under pressure which I am certain pressure caused a lot of shooters to shoot less than their best at the match.

There are probably more than a few shooters who could match his score casually shooting in the back yard but all that changes when there is a crowd and a title at stake. The ability to shoot very good under pressure was probably as much or more a factor as shooting very good in general. (Speculation on my part)


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

At first I was thinking a standard ammo should be enforced too, but fiveshooter made some very good points.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*So far, I can see the need for two simple rules - *

*The single projectile must be steel, any size.*

*The propulsion system must be exclusively latex.*

*Any suggestions for frame restrictions ... like no wrist or arm braces? That would eliminate most wrist rockets and starships. *

*Flexible lanyards OK? Sights allowed? (Sure, why not).*


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Besides shooting slingshots, I'm also a competitive pistol shooter. As the sport evolved, different classes started to emerge. Gear was a factor as well as ammunition used. You have shooters who shoot minor caliber as well as shooters who shoot major caliber. Then you have revolver class as well as semi automatic pistol class.

Who knows... if the slingshot sport starts to take off, you just might have different classes of shooters.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *So far, I can see the need for two simple rules - *
> 
> *The single projectile must be steel, any size.*
> 
> ...


Is it really up to us to determine the rules for this event? Will someone in the know be reading this forum and adjusting the rules accordingly? Do backyard hobby slingshot shooters really have enough clout to mandate the rules for the World Championship Slingshot Tournaments? Does what "we" think really factor into the equation? Or are "we" just imagining that "we" are that important.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't know why we always have to complicate things. Exactly why the National Catapult Association never got off the ground. Instead of starting with something simple people were talking about Olympic rules and Drug testing winners bla, bla,bla. Ridiculous. Why over think things. It's going to take the fun right out of Slingshots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *So far, I can see the need for two simple rules - *
> ...


*Lighten up JR, suggestions were being tossed around as to how such a world contest should be structured, so I added 2 cents to the discussion. And why wouldn't people familiar with slingshots contribute opinions to the subject, it's lack of discussion that can inhibit progress. Thanks for pontificating though, it helps to clarify your mindset.*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


My laptop isn't working so I am using my phone. I can't add a comment but must use the quote feature to add my 50 cents. Sorry about raffling your feathers but your post was near the bottom so I used it instead of the original post. Sure we can or might provide input but really, has anyone actually contacted anyone on this forum and asked for our suggestions or ideas. Thanks for the Like cjw.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

China, Spain , Italy and other European countries have shooting matches that seem to work. Us trying to change things is just going to make us the ugly Americans that think we know better than everyone else. We either play by their rules since their way more organized in Slingshot matches or we pick up are marbles and go play by ourselves.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> China, Spain , Italy and other European countries have shooting matches that seem to work. Us trying to change things is just going to make us the ugly Americans that think we know better than everyone else. We either play by their rules since their way more organized in Slingshot matches or we pick up are marbles and go play by ourselves.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't wholly disagree, but if an American has a good suggestion we shouldn't discount it simply because in the US the slingshot scene is maybe a bit less developed.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

skropi said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > China, Spain , Italy and other European countries have shooting matches that seem to work. Us trying to change things is just going to make us the ugly Americans that think we know better than everyone else. We either play by their rules since their way more organized in Slingshot matches or we pick up are marbles and go play by ourselves.
> ...


 A bit less. Have you seen the slingshot ranges there setting up in China.With electric target runners and lanes like a indoor pistol range ? We're still shooting in card board boxes and storage containers with tee shirts. Name one Slingshot range in the US.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

skropi said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > China, Spain , Italy and other European countries have shooting matches that seem to work. Us trying to change things is just going to make us the ugly Americans that think we know better than everyone else. We either play by their rules since their way more organized in Slingshot matches or we pick up are marbles and go play by ourselves.
> ...


Perhaps, but is someone from the world slingshot tournament actually reading these posts? Has someone asked for our input? Is there someone who is going to step up and lead the way for a U.S. Slingshot League\Association? Our input might be more valuable if our ideas were put in practice instead of being mere speculation on what might work. Question.... How many contestants were there from the U.S.? Are we even considered significant in the realm of things?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


 If we had our own Slingshot leagues and multiple competitions in the US. Maybe we would have more credibility in making suggestions to rules. But we have no organized Slingshot leagues and really the ECST is the only real tournament we have. We would be like a grade school in Bakersfield telling Harvard University how they should run their programs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Maybe it is time to Make Slingshot Shooting Great In  America. Instead of attempting to impose ourselves on the rest of the world when we don't really have any world class shooters or a Slingshot Team of our own. Okay maybe there is one or two who can make it to tenth place.


Jolly Roger said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cjw said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


Everything I know about the scene in the US is from this forum, so....
I do agree though, that official leagues should be found, tournaments be run, and then good and informed suggestions be made


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't think as JR mentioned anyone who would make such decisions are looking at the forums. Our best hope is they only use common sense and make rules that gives everyone a fair shot at any title. I guess we all have our own ideas about what should or should not be allowed. I have never shot in a tournament and don't expect I ever will. I shoot for my own pure enjoyment and my evolution from terrible to getting better has been a slow one. I learn a lot here on the forums and get more information here than I could ever repay. Since I don't compete I can't really offer much other than what things I personally think would give all competitive shooters a fair shake. Whatever becomes of it, I only hope the rules are such that no shooter could have an equipment advantage over another and in my opinion the only way to do that is allow each shooter to use what he or she feels is the best equipment and ammo for them at a personal level. Other than a firm definition of what a hand help slingshot can consist of, probably the fewer the rules the better off the competition will be.

This is without doubt a niche sport but one that is growing worldwide at a very fast rate so I would not personally give up hope that it will someday be part of the Olympic games.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Cjw said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Cjw said:
> ...


I think that's because we have guns for gun ranges and in China if you want to shoot anything it's a bow or a slingshot. If they could have firearms I have little doubt they would have gun ranges as well. I think sometimes we forget just how much freedom we have here. That said anyone willing to fund an indoor slingshot range here in the USA may do quite well. I personally would not go because I love the informality of the back yard and down the hall. It's not like they would let me practice in my underwear at an indoor range like I can shooting down the hall 

Yeah.... I know you didn't need that mental picture...


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Wasn't this the *first* World Cup Championship? Maybe rules will evolve if more future representation comes from this side of the pond and an international organizing body is accepted. Possibly a second category could then be added for "Hunter Class".

It's still a great idea to debate rules so possibly the ideas can be used for future American State or National Slingshot Championships. Shooters are more likely to travel in their own country than overseas. There are not many on this forum who could travel to Europe to compete with a slingshot. We don't even have qualification matches here where the top shooters are sponsored. The sport isn't big enough here, yet. It would be nice to see the sport reach that level but I'm doubtful with all the archery, rifle, handgun and various airgun competitions. They all have the rule books and governing organizations.

I always thought that a group of slingshot shooters might do okay by approaching an archery club with hopes of them dedicating an outdoor area for slingshots. This could drive up interest and attract new shooters. At quiet times I have shot slingshots at a nearby indoor gun range but only lead ammo allowed (steel will ricochet). Ammo retrieval is not possible.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

For the sport to have lots of rules classes you need enough interest dont know if we are there yet maybe China is but not other countries .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

romanljc said:


> For the sport to have lots of rules classes you need enough interest dont know if we are there yet maybe China is but not other countries .


Rules, We don't need no stinking Rules. To misquote the movie The Treasure of Sierra Madre. Seems like the first thing we who have been programmed by society want to do is establish the rules and the more rules the better. But then someone says forget the rules, just shoot to have fun. Do all slingshot get togethers have to be tournaments? How about sponsoring Slingshot Fun Shoots. 
Get established the rules will manifest themselves. Sponsor a Youth Slingshot League for example. It won't happen just posting on the forum.

Anyone in California or who is traveling through is encouraged to give me a call and visit my personal slingshot shooters range. Let's have a fun day or a friendly competition. I'll even let you win. You'd have to be pretty bad not to beat me with a slingshot anyway. But I could use the fellowship.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe regulating ammo isn't wise, I don't know. But we definitely have to have some kind of regulations, so as to avoid a possible unfair advantage, if that is even possible with slingshots.
> ...


regulate the slings to be max 9 meters long.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I just think the only way everyone is happy is when they put their 2 cents in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Cjw said:


> I just think the only way everyone is happy is when they put their 2 cents in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Possibly everyone posting is seriously interested in seeing our sport move forward with competition opportunities. Not everyone wants competition but some do. Other members may be fine without rules and politics. Tin cans are fun too.

Hmmm.... what would this forum be like if nobody added their 2 cents? It certainly wouldn't take much time to read the postings.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Cjw said:


> I just think the only way everyone is happy is when they put their 2 cents in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


*What a negative, pointless comment, as if discussion on a discussion forum is frivolous and irrelevant.*

*You've invested a couple bux in this thread, are you ever happy?*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I just think the only way everyone is happy is when they put their 2 cents in.
> ...


Could you phrase that in a more positive manner?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > I just think the only way everyone is happy is when they put their 2 cents in.
> ...


 Do you remember when we were trying to put the National Catapult Association together and everybody and their brother had to put their opinion in it got so bad that the whole process was shut down and nothing went forward. I've been running a ten meter airgun club for 20 years. The people that started the club about 7 set up the rules. If you don't like the rules you don't have to join the club. We have probably 80 Member s. I'm happy because it runs smooth nobody trying to rock the boat. The rules are the rules. To many cooks in the kitchen spoils the meal.
Just like the National Catapult Association this is going to go back and forth with everyone's suggestions and ideas of what should be the way to do it and go nowhere. Why not get good at what the other countries are shooting so we can compete. Instead of thinking they should change what they shoot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The nice thing about *10m airgun* is that the official rules have been around for decades (including official targets). It's already a well established national and Olympic level event. Slingshot competitions seem to still be developing in the USA. I hope they continue to grow. Even hobby gatherings without official rules or governing bodies can be lots of fun and may even encourage more participation. *Slingshot Rendezvous 2019. *

I get tired of rules like many do. For many years I shot competitively in many shooting sports. These days I'm fine plinking with slingshots & airguns and putting arrows into a stuffed burlap bag. However, I might entertain travel for a fun slingshot rendezvous.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

The 10 meter airgun rules were developed in Europe and we followed them if we wanted to compete in international tournaments. It's what we probably need to do here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

As someone new to this it was curious to see so many different target types being used in different competitions. I did notice though that the smallest target size seems to converge to 4cm? And distance seems pretty standard at 10 m.

I personally enjoy watching the Spanish knockdown course being shot and I would like to see the Spanish knockdown as the standard for competition. Some competitions seem to have novelty challenges and courses thrown in. IMO those are fun and add variety for the spectators as well as competitors.

I should think that there needs to be very minimal rules governing the competitive parameters for any sport. For me, the distance is the minimum standard to be regulated. And of course, the target course. If there were standard targets, weights, sizes, layout etc then maybe they are something that everyone would be encouraged to train with. (Hint - someone should manufacture standard target courses, get it endorsed and used by the slingshot federation (or whatever the regulating body if there is one) and then market the same to casual shooters who would like to acquire a set of competition targets for practice.)

Oh, and those targets need to be made more visible for a camera to pick out if we want this sport to be easily promoted. Those targets in the World Cup were rather challenging to watch. Either a high visibility target or a reactive/destruction target and a contrasting background ought to be implemented (just suggesting here).

Of course, the slingshots can also be loosely regulated in terms of size and weight with limits to aiming or stability aids or someone is going to take advantage of loopholes. But there is no need to overthink this now as it will come along eventually with needs arising to plug loopholes being exploited (like any sport). Getting all an-al about it now would bring about constipation!

It didn't bother me that competitors were using "ugly" slingshots or light set-ups though it did occur to me that if the targets were weighted more or if a target needed to be destroyed to count (like some clay pigeon target courses), then a light set-up might not work....

OK, I'm done with my 0.2 cents of rambling... And ooh... we may have a slingshot paintball arena too, then we can watch Alfred E.M. and JR duke it out there!?


----------

